# Does anyone else have a pygmy hedgehog?



## tiggly wiggly (Aug 5, 2007)

My hedgie, called horace, is'nt eating a varied diet and some sites say they should have all sorts but he wont eat anything but mealworms, dried cat food and very occasionally a small piece of apple. Anyone out there able to give any advice??????


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have 3 and they only eat dried cat food and mealworms.. I've tried them with all sorts of fruit and bits and pieces to no success. Don't think it hurts them really as long as what they're getting is balanced, not too much fat etc.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

i heard they love cream cheese!but i dont own any correct me if im wrong!: victory:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

When i had a pair they used to get a couple of fluffie mice as a treat once a week. The female especially loved them. I used to give them locusts and feeder roaches also but they had to be killed first or they soon escape.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

have you tried these commercially available hedgehog foods like spikes?
It's true that people suggest a great deal of foods to offer and you should not worry too much that yours doesnt like everything.taste varies from hog to hog and it's just a matter of finding out which food stuffs your own accepts as when i get mine i will be finding out which things mine prefers.
Vary the treats you offer all the time and offer only good quality cat biscuits with a good protein content.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

any chance of showing us a pic?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I keep long eared egyptian and african pigmys and have had the same problem in the past. This is what i did, it alsoworked for a friend as well

Mix up some cooked plain rice with a little veg oil, for bonding, mix in some peas, corn dead insects melon chunks and Hi Life pelletted dog food, (nice and soft full of protein), this can be portione and frozen 

dont feed for a couple of days but leave plenty of fresh water. After a couple of days try the mix, Hopefully as with mine they ate it straight away


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

might also help if you try other livefoods such as crickets and waxworms(as a treat)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

How are you doing with this now, is he any better


----------



## tiggly wiggly (Aug 5, 2007)

*Horace is fine*

Thanks for all the replies. He is eating mealies and his cat food happily, I was just being a worried owner that I was not giving him what he needs but if everyone elses is fussy too thats fine :thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine tends to hoover up anything the gliders drop (he lives at the bottom of their cage).  He loves oats, as well, and I sprinkle oats on his food once a week or so.


----------



## tiggly wiggly (Aug 5, 2007)

*isnt he cute???*

I _hope_ I have posted a piccie of my lovely hedgepig.: victory:


----------



## cutencrazychickbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*pygmy hedgehogs*

does anyone have any pygmy hedgehogs near glouceser, or someone that could travel to gloucester?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

hi if our female falls pregnant ,we may have a litter this year and we are in forest of dean bout 20 mile away.you could try animal magic in bishops cleeve nr cheltenham but the lass in the shop is crap at sexing them.lol


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

i have got a a.p.h its my 1st, does any1 know how to sex them? any1 bred them before? heres a pic of him / her


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

They are very easy to sex, the male has a penis about 3-4cm up from the butt end, sort of like a belly button! whereas the females have a little tuft right in front of the butt. My current litter are 3 weeks old now and very easily sexable even at that age, so I am suprised the breeder did not sex it.

They're not that easy to breed hence the high demand and low supply. I've had a 50/50 survival rate on the litters. How old is yours? One of the important things is that you can't breed a virgin female after 18 months without significant increase in the change of breaching due to the pelvis alignment, so it's best to raise them young and crack the virginity before a year or so... and assume that the first litter has only a 20% chance of survival, very sad.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya i have pygmy hedgehogs and long ears my pygmys love a bit of fruit occasionaly but generaly they will only eat iams cat biscuit (sp?)and meal worms, where as my long ears will only eat iams and mealworms, but will sometimes eat bits of bannana.
sorry if im wrong but isnt yours an egyptian long eared hedgehog? 
stu


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> sorry if im wrong but isnt yours an egyptian long eared hedgehog?
> stu


 
im not sure what it is???? i bought it as an african pygmi but i really wouldent know how to i.d it???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

ninjaboy6r said:


> im not sure what it is???? i bought it as an african pygmi but i really wouldent know how to i.d it???


Yours is an APH, the one a few posts above on this page is a long eared though..


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> They are very easy to sex, the male has a penis about 3-4cm up from the butt end, sort of like a belly button! whereas the females have a little tuft right in front of the butt. My current litter are 3 weeks old now and very easily sexable even at that age, so I am suprised the breeder did not sex it.
> 
> They're not that easy to breed hence the high demand and low supply. I've had a 50/50 survival rate on the litters. How old is yours? One of the important things is that you can't breed a virgin female after 18 months without significant increase in the change of breaching due to the pelvis alignment, so it's best to raise them young and crack the virginity before a year or so... and assume that the first litter has only a 20% chance of survival, very sad.


 
hi christy, do you have any for sale at the moment? i will check the sex of mine tonight when he/she wakes up. im not sure of the age and if it turns out to be female i guess im gonna be doing any breeding lol.


----------



## tiggly wiggly (Aug 5, 2007)

*What is he?*

I was sold Horace as an african pygmy but now looking at the other piccies he does seem to be a long eared hedgie..... I dont really mind what he is he's lovely anyway but I do feel a little foolish not realising sooner :blush:


----------



## moon.lei (Jan 13, 2009)

My Male 3y APH, Mr Toffee is a fussy eater too, I have tried all sorts of fruit and veg as well as tuna, chicken and minced beef, he doesn't like any of it lol its natural so nothing to worry about 



> dont feed for a couple of days but leave plenty of fresh water


No offence but I wouldn't advise (i'm no expert mind) fasting your hog for 2 nights if he is already eating his cat/kitten food, it will cause him discomfort when there is no real need. :-|


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

moon.lei said:


> My Male 3y APH, Mr Toffee is a fussy eater too, I have tried all sorts of fruit and veg as well as tuna, chicken and minced beef, he doesn't like any of it lol its natural so nothing to worry about
> 
> No offence but I wouldn't advise (i'm no expert mind) fasting your hog for 2 nights if he is already eating his cat/kitten food, it will cause him discomfort when there is no real need. :-|


 
your not supposed to feed hedgehogs tuna are you ?

i have always been told not fish for hedgehogs..............


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

I got 3 APH's

Tilly wont eat mealworms, but loves grandpa's sunday lunch baby food, scrambled egg, wet and dry cat food, cottage cheese.

Milly will eat everything.

Indi wont eat wet cat food, baby food, but loves dried cat food and goes nuts for mealworms.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Its def no fish for Native Hogs or APH BUT can anyone tell me why?? Ive never had a proper answer yet even off the lady from the Hedgehog rescue so come on People why cant they have fish??*


----------



## moon.lei (Jan 13, 2009)

I read somewhere it was ok but can't remember where..... good job he didn't eat it then! I'll double check to be sure.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

moon.lei said:


> I read somewhere it was ok but can't remember where..... good job he didn't eat it then! I'll double check to be sure.


 
I just have always read not to give anything containing fish and been told by others that own them 

even the cat biscuits to be fed should be biscuits not containing fish


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> *Its def no fish for Native Hogs or APH BUT can anyone tell me why?? Ive never had a proper answer yet even off the lady from the Hedgehog rescue so come on People why cant they have fish??*


I dont think any-one really knows why - its come over from America but with the vague connotation its not good for them and hence its widely accepted that they shouldnt be fed as its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tiggy yeah yours is an egyptian long earred hedgehog and ninja yours is an african pygmy hedgehog, both extremely cute :flrt:

fish based products from what i gather are a no no.

ours eat wet cat food, theyre a bit fussy about dry cat biscuits, love mealies, have cooked chicken and mince sometimes, the odd pinky and crickets


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

hi could somebody tell me how often aph's need to be fed and what size enclosure an adult would need??????????

thanks
jack


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

I free-feed mine biscuits every day, just keep the bowl topped up constantly then add fresh cooked meat three times a week. They need a minimum of about three square feet of space, more if you can offer it x


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I would love one of these but the other half is under the impression that they would be smelly? Are they...I know they wont be odourless but what is the whiff factor?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nope no smell I have 2 of them upstairs unlike native hedgehogs which are very smelly. I have my set up with the last third wood cat litter and keep the wheel on there. I just poop scoop and wash the wheels daily.Gorgeous little guys.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you check the ingrediants on most dry cat foods whatever the flavour(even chicken/rabbit) they contain fish oils. Ive always thought it strange why it is a big NO NO but nobody knows why:lol2: Its the same with Native hogs they cant have fish either


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> I would love one of these but the other half is under the impression that they would be smelly? Are they...I know they wont be odourless but what is the whiff factor?


they arent that smelly - after a while the hog themselves get a little whiffy as I think naturally they have quite oily skin and your not meant to bath them too much as their skin gets too dry and its irritable for them but its not a horrible whiff its quite a comforting smell I think lol - like a baby lol!!! Depending on what bedding you use too - I use fleecy liners and they need changing quite regularly as they can get a bit smelly with hoggle stamping through their poo on their wheel and then tramping it round the cage and all the chewed dry biscuit crumbs which obviously smell like cat food - its not offensive or anything - everything smells including us :lol2: but as long as things are kept clean then its just a faint aroma


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate the smell of them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont find they smell but maybe we are all immune as have so many animals already. No my house doesnt smell minging either:lol2:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont find they smell but maybe we are all immune as have so many animals already. No my house doesnt smell minging either:lol2:


I guess as long as they are kept clean and spot checked every day....I know that mice and rats etc can get quite a strong smell. I just didnt want it to be like that. 

Thanks for your response x


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: @ shell

I definately would say that they dont smell as strong as rats or mice can!!! I'm really odd I smell my hog all the time in hoggie cuddles - I love his smell - it is like really comforting :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I dont find they smell but maybe we are all immune as have so many animals already. No my house doesnt smell minging either:lol2:


 
LOL mine does if a skunk sprays :blush::lol2: or the dogs have the farts..............or its been raining an they come in an lounge about 


But my hedgepigs deffo dont smell an they are kept in my bedroom 

can be noisey lil monkeys when crunching on their biccys lol but they deffo dont smell :2thumb:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool thanks guys its what I been looking to hear, I wouldnt expect them not to smell at all. My beardie can evacute the lounge when he goes sometimes but the other half was using the fact that they smell all the time so he could say no to me getting one....he not really into furry cuteness! But this is for me and something I have loved the look of for ages....keep your fingers crossed for me! x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Michelle G said:


> Cool thanks guys its what I been looking to hear, I wouldnt expect them not to smell at all. My beardie can evacute the lounge when he goes sometimes but the other half was using the fact that they smell all the time so he could say no to me getting one....he not really into furry cuteness! But this is for me and something I have loved the look of for ages....keep your fingers crossed for me! x


 
fingers are crossed hun : victory:


----------



## jcuk94 (Nov 21, 2008)

how much do aph's cost as babbys?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jcuk94 said:


> how much do aph's cost as babbys?


 
the prices varey on where you buy from 

you can pay anything from £100-£250 for them as said depending on where from 


the average price is around £150 though


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

They dont smell all the time but the OH's is a mummy to 3 hoglets and the cage cant be given a good cleaning until they are weaned and away from mum. Can just do spot cleans, so during this time they are smelly things.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> They dont smell all the time but the OH's is a mummy to 3 hoglets and the cage cant be given a good cleaning until they are weaned and away from mum. Can just do spot cleans, so during this time they are smelly things.


Oh bless, I bet the babies are soo cute though! 

Note to self - if I choose to breed in future may get smelly! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL mine does if a skunk sprays :blush::lol2: or the dogs have the farts..............or its been raining an they come in an lounge about
> 
> 
> But my hedgepigs deffo dont smell an they are kept in my bedroom
> ...


 
Well mine smells of wet dog if its been raining too and if the cats have a pee spraying match also if the cats use the tray. Mmmm Id forgotten about theses times:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Well mine smells of wet dog if its been raining too and if the cats have a pee spraying match also if the cats use the tray. Mmmm Id forgotten about theses times:whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL you get used to the smell though im the same.............i dont smell it where as others that come into my house will do :lol2:


MY mum makes me get changed when i go onto hers cos she hates the smell of dogs :lol2::lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> MY mum makes me get changed when i go onto hers cos she hates the smell of dogs :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: arent mothers terrible!!!! mine avoids my house like it has the plague!!! she hates my 'smelly old dog' (poor girl) she despises my degus which she calls 'them horrid rattie things' she thinks my bearded dragons are ugly (aw bless my oldest girl esp just has the cutest smiliest face ever) BUT she loves my APH - wahhhhh - nearly fell down in shock - she said he was very cute even if he was a funny colour (rolls eyes!!!) so they cant smell that much if my mother likes them !!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> :lol2: arent mothers terrible!!!! mine avoids my house like it has the plague!!! she hates my 'smelly old dog' (poor girl) she despises my degus which she calls 'them horrid rattie things' she thinks my bearded dragons are ugly (aw bless my oldest girl esp just has the cutest smiliest face ever) BUT she loves my APH - wahhhhh - nearly fell down in shock - she said he was very cute even if he was a funny colour (rolls eyes!!!) so they cant smell that much if my mother likes them !!!!!


 
LOL my mum has just been on an gone out covering her face with her coat.............been wet so doggy smells and aint done the skunk poop vac today as aint been feeling to good LOL 

having animals is the best repellant for some people :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

By skunk poop vac i mean i usually pull the couches out every other morning an pick up what i can with tissue an then vac the rest up :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> having animals is the best repellant for some people :lol2::lol2:


great innit :lol2: It still amuses me when people walk in and go - 'oh whats in there' and 'oh whats that' and 'oh my god how many animals do you have?' and I havent got half as many as some people!!! My aunts kids genuinely think my house is a zoo as thats what she calls it - god knows what they'd think if she actually took them to a proper zoo!!! Great repellant for the family's monster kids!!! although I shouldnt really say that!!


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I have 12 :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> great innit :lol2: It still amuses me when people walk in and go - 'oh whats in there' and 'oh whats that' and 'oh my god how many animals do you have?' and I havent got half as many as some people!!! My aunts kids genuinely think my house is a zoo as thats what she calls it - god knows what they'd think if she actually took them to a proper zoo!!! Great repellant for the family's monster kids!!! although I shouldnt really say that!!


 
LOL best one i have had so far had one of the housing officers here doing the yearly check..............filling in the form to make sure no changes have happened an they have right details 

The look on his face when 2 of the skunks came bolting out from under the couch an started wrestling in the middle of the living room on the dog beds was a picture 

his exact words were my god where the hell did they come from................to which i replyed from under the couch your sat on :lol2:

He then said aint they them things from that cartoon that stick their tails up an spray 

i said yeps thems the ones 

he then said dont they stink??

I said well you have been sat in here for 15 mins and dint even know they were here till you saw them 

so nopes they dont :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> I have 12 :whistling2:


Amateur :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My mother hardly ever visits as my father doesnt do animals and they all descend on him like the Plague.LOL Last time they came to visit my mother was stroking my young Rottie with one hand over her face. When I asked her what she was doing she said you read about them going for your face:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Amateur :whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL how many you have now :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My mother hardly ever visits as my father doesnt do animals and they all desend on him like the Plague. Last time they came to visit my mother was stroking my young Rottie with one hand over her face. When I asked her what she was doing she said you read about them going for your face:bash::bash::bash:


LOL bless her people do make me giggle 

my mum forever says to me what happened i dint bring you up to live like you do lol

I just tell her nopes you brought me up fantastically and because of that i love an respect animals an like to own them 

she dont have much of a response to that one haha


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

oh you guys have made me laugh - fantastic anecdotes please keep em coming!!!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> my mum forever says to me what happened i dint bring you up to live like you do lolquote]
> 
> brilliant - my mother says exactly the same thing - I must remember your answer for next time!!!! My mother keeps telling me like I'm exactly like my aunty lynne (on my dads side whom shes divorced from LOL) and she keeps living in clutter too apparently
> :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

animal addict said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> > my mum forever says to me what happened i dint bring you up to live like you do lolquote]
> ...


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL how many you have now :whistling2::lol2:


Too many !!!!. :lol2: and more than the website says and no they don't smell :lol2:.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Too many !!!!. :lol2: and more than the website says :lol2:.


 
But you cant helps it they is soooooooooooo cute with their squidgey faces an snuffles an huffles :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I can help it, its Debra that can't.:devil:

To be fair we have a few we have bought just to give a final good home to, that will never be bred.

As for family, we don't get any visits. My mother doesn't do furry animals, bought too many to mention :whistling2: :2thumb:.

Sister doesn't like cats or dogs, bought 4 cats and 4 dogs. That keeps her away :2thumb:.
Just need a few bits for some friends now :whistling2::lol2:the mat at front door with b:censor:r off doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> I can help it, its Debra that can't.:devil:
> 
> To be fair we have a few we have bought just to give a final good home to, that will never be bred.
> 
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOL i love your style of thinking.................the fact i have a few dogs puts people off :lol2::lol2:

specially when i say to people dont come in your best clothes as you will go out a paw printed mess :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

You never warned us :lol2:.

Good job I liked your dogs :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> You never warned us :lol2:.
> 
> Good job I liked your dogs :flrt: :lol2:


 
Ooops lol i thought i had :blush::lol2:

sowwie :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

You did really :2thumb:, you said you would put the dogs in their cages as the kids were coming.
I said it would be a good idea for the dogs safety :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> You did really :2thumb:, you said you would put the dogs in their cages as the kids were coming.
> I said it would be a good idea for the dogs safety :lol2:


 
LOL yeah they are mental are my lot but i wouldnt have them any other way 

I never have a boring day with dogs an skunks running about :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When we moved in this house 10 years ago my father came to help(great) he was in the kitchen when he turned to me and said I should call Social services making your kids live with all these animals:devil: WTF 
I threw him out and didnt speak to him for ages. I wouldnt mind but I had less then than I do now and my kids were healthy and happy. My Mum likes my animals(well most) but is one of them that looks at the TV/mirror and goes...........................I think you need to dust. Why dont they mind their own flippin business:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> When we moved in this house 10 years ago my father came to help(great) he was in the kitchen when he turned to me and said I should call Social services making your kids live with all these animals:devil: WTF
> I threw him out and didnt speak to him for ages. I wouldnt mind but I had less then than I do now and my kids were healthy and happy. My Mum likes my animals(well most) but is one of them that looks at the TV/mirror and goes...........................I think you need to dust. Why dont they mind their own flippin business:whistling2:


 

LOL yeah im leaving with the theory i heard once that if you dont dust for 3 years it dusts itself :whistling2::lol2:

well i dont think its worked as of yet :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> When we moved in this house 10 years ago my father came to help(great) he was in the kitchen when he turned to me and said I should call Social services making your kids live with all these animals:devil: WTF
> I threw him out and didnt speak to him for ages. I wouldnt mind but I had less then than I do now and my kids were healthy and happy. My Mum likes my animals(well most) but is one of them that looks at the TV/mirror and goes...........................I think you need to dust. Why dont they mind their own flippin business:whistling2:


Seriously get something they really dont like.

My mam has never crossed the step in over 17 years :no1: and my sister must be 10 years :2thumb:.

I went a bit over the top and got everything they don't like :whistling2: :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Seriously get something they really dont like.
> 
> My mam has never crossed the step in over 17 years :no1: and my sister must be 10 years :2thumb:.
> 
> I went a bit over the top and got everything they don't like :whistling2: :no1:


 
LOL my dad was scared to come in when i got the skunks but since taking mickey on to their house an him having a cuddle with him he aint bothered about them now :2thumb:


----------



## moon.lei (Jan 13, 2009)

My hog smells a bit musty / sweaty but also of baby oil  I don't think it is a bad smell. His poo is a bit smelly (whos isnt??) but only at first and is fine when it dries out lol (when i take it out of the cage each morning for example)


----------

